# 20-25 ft. Ladder Gap/Step up...Quick and Easy Build



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Supplies:

-2 8 ft. lengths of 2x4s.
-3 6 ft. lengths of 1x4s for planks.
-Wood screws.

Pre-fabbed at home. Setup took about 30 minutes at the trail.










It's a small step up. I didn't build up the landing so riders that didn't want to huck it out could still jump it without fear of casing it.

You hit it with some speed so it's a sender. It's about 2 ft. tall with 6" going in to the ground. The planks are cut 2 ft. wide.










I added gussets on the legs for added support.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Only a 2 ft. lip but it boosts pretty well.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Nice!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice air! :thumbsup: How long do you expect that thing to last? [the jump, not the airtime]

I'm just thinking that you could have built that out of dirt in about the same time that you built the wood and carried it in. Just sayin'...


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

I just wanted something different and wood stays consistent and the lip never changes. Dunno how long it'll last. I'm just glad it lasted long enough so I could hit it. There are always haters out there willing to destroy your work at any time. There was graffiti on it already and I only built it a couple days ago. I was riding right behind the group that did it too. They'll probably destroy it by next weekend. Damn kids, haha.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I like it...

.. it seems like the ramp is a bit back from the actual top of the hill, so lots of time to lift off. I hate jumps that you have to really huck to get over and up.

Good stuff!
:thumbsup:


----------

